# Proper way to hook live perch on a trotline?



## Dirty White Boy

I just got into a discussion with a co-worker about hooking live perch on a trotline. I told him my live perch were dying on the trotline at Coleto Creek because the water temp. is too high. He asked how I hooked my perch and I explained in the tail above the lateral line. He said that's why they die and that I need to hook them in the head. Can someone tell me if he is correct and/or offer your advice on the best way to hook live perch? I have also started baiting my line right at dark and checking my line right at daylight to achieve the best results.:fishy:


----------



## natureboy

In my opinion, 
1. I usually hook live perch through the middle of the back right below the dorsal fins,it gives the perch their natural swim motion
2. Hook the perch through the nose opening the cartilage is tough enough to hold epsecially with larger baits including live gizzard shad, the bait swims naturally
* use a large circle Hook
I have used both methods depending on the location, fishing is about trial and error so give it a try


----------



## teebo

plain and simple..hook em in a spot that does the least trauma to em.. anotherwords; if it doesn't get next to any vital organs or veins thats the best..you want your bait to live longer so it will still be "live bait".. depends a little on the size of bait vs. hook also..

teebo


----------



## Pitrucha567

middle of the back, on a circle hook!!


----------



## johnmyjohn

What you did was fine , just make sure you hit all meat. I believe your real problem is your hooks are too deep, no O2 down there. Check where your bait is going to suspend and make sure that area of water is livable for bait and it will be where what you're trying to catch will be as well.


----------



## jdot7749

I always hooked my perch a little behinfd th dorsal and above the spine in the fleshy part. I never had to worry about them dying on the line cause I never fised klakes, just throw lines in the river. I never heard of hooking trotline bait in the head. Folloy johnmyjons advice and adjust your depth until they quit dying.

godd luck and good fishing, jdot


----------



## fishingcowboy

the only fish that i have found that you can hook in the head that will stay alive forever is goldfish hooked through the eyes.


----------



## Sunbeam

Sounds more like low O2 caused by a thermocline. Are you finding dead fish on the line?


----------

